# Locks for a moving set piece



## Thefoxygranpa (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in the process of building a set for my theatre and was looking for a certain type of locks to keep a set piece in place during scenes. It is a simple four step stair piece that is on castors.

The last large production we did was Beauty and the Beast and we rented the set from Gateway Playhouse, and on some of the set pieces they had the locks that I was looking for. They attached to the side of the set piece and had a steel rod that plunged downward into the stage controlled by a small lever.

Hope this was enough info for you all to get an idea to what I need! Much thanks.


----------



## Radman (Apr 17, 2007)

Wagon brakes, most stage suppliers should be able to get them for you. Doing a search of the forum for "wagon brakes" should give you a bit more info and a few sources to go off of.


----------



## jmabray (Apr 17, 2007)

Try your local Rosco dealer.

They come in two flavors. Regular and Heavy duty. Get the Heavy Duty ones.


----------



## Footer (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4609&highlight=WAGON+BRAKES


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I've been searching everywhere for "locks", when I really should have thought of "brakes". Those Wagon Brakes are exactly what I'm looking for!  
Thanks!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 17, 2007)

FYI if you ever are looking for a way to secure set pieces together as upposed to the floor, the answer is coffin locks. The website below is a great source for a wide variety of coffin lock designs. http://www.norse-inc.com


----------



## Van (Apr 18, 2007)

I think I posted it in the other wagon thread, but just in case. Destaco is the best source for brakes. < de-stay-co> try www.destaco.com


----------



## astrotechie (Apr 20, 2007)

brakes, always can trust them until someone sabatoges them or destroys them


----------



## timokay (Apr 23, 2007)

We just tried these floor locks on a moving staircase, and they worked pretty well:


http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs...b?infoParam.mode=1&infoParam.itemKey=30118139
We had to build a brace on the back of the set piece to mount them, because the staircase was already constructed, but I am going to incorporate them in some of my heavier trucks.
One downside is that you really have to lift and press down with some pressure with your foot to engage, and then unlocking makes a rather loud clunk.
But they were very stable and held better than my pin style brakes.


----------

